# economie d energie / baisser la puissance de son processeur / intel /



## kaos (8 Janvier 2007)

Est il possible de "downcloker" la puissance de son processeur intel ?
Cela peut etre utile pour economiser de la batterie / dans le train je met d&#233;j&#224; l'affichage a millier de couleur au lieu de million / mais si je pouvais mettre mon proc&#233;sseur plus bas sans trop bidouill&#233; non plus !

Les performances de "pross" ne sont plus dispo ds prefs systeme / economie d energie / comme sur mon ibook ou je pouvais choisir faible /

Une id&#233;e ? merci


----------



## Mafsou (8 Janvier 2007)

Après quelques recherches, j'ai trouvé ceci:

http://www.coolbook.se/CoolBook.html


Ca me semble pas mal non?


----------



## kaos (8 Janvier 2007)

enorme mec ... j arrete pas de chercher mais visiblement tu as un google ds le cerveau ..

j etais en ce meoment sur macbidouilles 

je vais voir ça tout de suite


----------



## kaos (8 Janvier 2007)

a 10 dollars pouquoi pas ! ? si ça peut economiser ma batterie ?


----------



## Mafsou (8 Janvier 2007)

Tu peux essayer la bête avant d'acheter. Parcontre j'sais pas si c'est un shareware ou un "donationware"...

Tiens moi au jus!


----------



## kaos (8 Janvier 2007)

on ne peut pas changer quoi que ce soit sans etre enregistré !

je n ai pas de compte paypal mais je pense que je vais l acheter bientot // ça fais moins de 10 euros alors bon c est pas la mort et je t avoue que j ai jamais trop acheté de logiciels alors pour une fois ! je trouve ça cool de faire des logiciels pas cher !
si tout les logiciels etaient a 5 ou 10 euros ... ça le ferais bien 

merci beaucoup // je te met un petit point vert parceque tu es tres gentil copain  lol


----------



## Mafsou (8 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> si tout les logiciels etaient a 5 ou 10 euros ... ça le ferais bien



Ah ça c'est clair... Parcontre il me semble qu'avec PayPal tu peux régler par carte bleue sans forcemment y avoir de compte! A vérifier tout de même.



kaos a dit:


> merci beaucoup // je te met un petit point vert parceque tu es tres gentil copain  lol



Oh oui, moi aussi je t'aime :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

est ce sans danger pour mon petit macbook ? 
quelqu'un l'utilise ??


----------



## kaos (8 Janvier 2007)

y a tres peu de chance de tout déglinger  ... le soft a l air tres simple / y a pas 10 0000 options alors bon ! mais la version demo ne permet pas les changements mais juste de jetter un oeuil a la frequence de ton processeur ... il fort probable qu il arrive une version gratuite de ce genre de logiciels plus tard ... mais comme je le dis plus haut c est pas eccesif 10 dollars ! ça fais du 9 euros  moi ça me tente bien ... a voir

je vais attendre un peu mais si je trouve rien d autre je le prends ! je n ai pas choisi mon mac c etais une bonne occz / la vitesse du procc je m en fou un peu ! je prefere la durée de batterie // chacun se le voit .

ce logiciel n est vraiment pas lourd .. a tout les coup c est un petit scrip a la con ..
ça doit pas etre bien dangereux au pir un ptit formatage et voilà


----------



## kaos (8 Janvier 2007)

Genre si tu te retrouves avec l'équivalent d une calculette (x286 ) je vais me faire tuer !

PS;voilà de quoi faire marcher son macbook comme un pentium 75 // quelle horreur :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

y a t il deja un retour d'un utilisateur sur le gain possible en autonomie !??


----------



## Mafsou (8 Janvier 2007)

djayhh a dit:


> gain possible



Le logiciel permet de baisser la tension d'alimn du CPU. Donc, forcemment, le gain existe. Maintenant le quantifier c'est une autre histoire . Je vais continuer mes recherches pour essayer de trouver des retours...


----------



## kaos (9 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de trouver ça mais je ne sais pas si c'est valable pour intel //



je le test ce soir et je repasse


----------



## steiner (10 Janvier 2007)

je serai int&#233;ress&#233; aussi j'attends des retour &#233;ventuels  
Sinon perso je trouve que la luminosit&#233; joue vraiment un role important dans la dur&#233;e de la baterie...


----------



## romaing34 (11 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> Est il possible de "downcloker" la puissance de son processeur intel ?
> Cela peut etre utile pour economiser de la batterie / dans le train je met déjà l'affichage a millier de couleur au lieu de million



Et tu gagnes quelque chose de significatif avec cette manoeuvre ???

A vrai dire je ne me suis jamais posé la question en train, étant donné que je voyage gratos en 1ère et donc à côté d'une prise 220V(ah les ayant-droits SNCF ça fait plaisir  ) ;

Quand j'avais mon MBP, j'avais dl un utilitaire dev. Apple qui permettait de désactiver un des 2 cores du CPU, directement depuis les préférences systèmes ou la barre de menu (raccourci à droite). Mais dans mon cas c'était pour faire cesser le Whine quand je faisais de la bureautique, pas pour économiser la batterie.


----------



## kaos (11 Janvier 2007)

Ben oui à force de petites économies , tu gagnes parfois 30 minutes // mais je payes mes billets , je suis souvent dans des TEOZ en seconde classe et pour des voyages de 6h00
parfois ;(

Un ordi c est comme une voiture ... oui tu peux rouler a 130 tout les jours mais elle va se fatiguer ;D


----------



## romaing34 (11 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> Ben oui à force de petites économies , tu gagnes parfois 30 minutes // mais je payes mes billets , je suis souvent dans des TEOZ en seconde classe et pour des voyages de 6h00
> parfois ;(



OK. (petit HS : dans les Teoz je préfère voyager en seconde aussi, je trouve ça limite plus confortable en fait).


----------



## kaos (12 Janvier 2007)

_1 - je choppe de temps en temps des billets sur le net vraiment pas cher et crois moi les premieres classes TEOZ dechirent et on a une prise 220v pour son ordi et c est super agreable ! de plus y que 3 fauteirls en largeur contre quatres en seconde classe !_
*
Mais revenons en au test de ce logiciels pour baisser la puissance de son proc&#233;sseur *

Je ne comprends pas bien comment marche speedfreaks // il se lance sur mon mactel / je peux modifier les parametres mais je n ai pas de changements visibles dans le moniteurs d activit&#233;s // je ne sais donc pas trop quoi en penser // il faut que je prenne du temps pour traduire la doc //

_PS: je ne suis pas sur mais j ai l impression que speedfreaks ne regule pas la vitesse du processeur mais ces priorit&#233;s de calculs et les redirriges ... j ai peut etre mal compris c est a verifier !_

http://home.comcast.net/~jeff.ulicny/software/utils.html

et

http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel/Speed%20Freak.html

by


----------



## romaing34 (12 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> _1 - je choppe de temps en temps des billets sur le net vraiment pas cher et crois moi les premieres classes TEOZ dechirent et on a une prise 220v pour son ordi et c est super agreable ! de plus y que 3 fauteirls en largeur contre quatres en seconde classe !_



En fait le problème en 1ère c'est l'étroitesse de la place pour les jambes pour les places isolées en vis-à-vis, et poutant je suis loin d'avoir de longues jambes avec mon mètre 70 lol


----------



## David_b (12 Janvier 2007)

Pour faire plaisir à Kaos 

Voici ma modeste contribution. J'utilise *Coolbook* (sur un MacBook 2ghZ, blanc avec 1go de ram) depuis euh... plus d'une semaine, en combinaison avec *SmcFanControl *(pourles ventilos) et *CoreduoTemp* pour l'affichage de la t° dans la barre de menus en haut d'OSX.

Je l'ai installé pour plusieurs raisons:
* En suivant la courbe des t° du Mac, j'ai observé des *pointes à + de 70°*, ce qui ne me plaisait pas du tout ! 
* je n'ai absolument *pas besoin de 2Ghz pour mon usage du MacBook* (même la beta CS3 tourne _correctement_ sur des _petites _photos, avec le proc bridé). le Mac me sert surtout pour de la bureautique (écriture pro et perssonnelle), web, mail et iTunes.
* *J'ai horreur du bruit*. Or, trop chaud= ventilo = bruit.
* Même en "meilleure économies énergie", le proc mouline souvent et sans raison à 2Ghz ! C'est idiot.

Bref, grâce à Coolbook, le proc est bridé à 1Ghz : 
- ça ne me pénalise pas du tout à l'usage. je ne vois pas de différence.
- La t° oscille  entre 46° et 52° en général. Elle monte parfois, très très rarement, jusqu'à 60-62°, quand j'ai plusieurs disques externes banchés et beaucoup de choses actives en même temps. 
- J'ai pu bloquer les ventilos à 1800tours (merci, smcfancontrol) sans risquer de faire fondre le Mac , donc ils sont presque totalement inaudibles.
- Je n'ai pas vraiment mesuré l'impact sur la baterie, mais elle a une meilleure autonomie, je suis presque certain qu'elle dépasse les 4h d'usage réel, probablement 5h, sans le wifi/BT et éclairage au mini.

En clair, ce sont les meilleurs 10$ que j'ai dépensé pour le Mac.


----------



## kaos (12 Janvier 2007)

Bon ben apres ce témoignage .... je crois bien que je vais faire aussi ce petit achat 

En tout merci beaucoup  " David_b " d'avoir pris le temps de faire ce post / je vois que tu es nouveau sur Macgé / je suis sur que tu vas rapidement devenir trés actif sur le forum

Je te souhaite donc la bienvenue par la méme occasion


----------



## David_b (12 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> Bon ben apres ce témoignage .... je crois bien que je vais faire aussi ce petit achat
> 
> En tout merci beaucoup  " David_b " d'avoir pris le temps de faire ce post / je vois que tu es nouveau sur Macgé / je suis sur que tu vas rapidement devenir trés actif sur le forum
> 
> *Je te souhaite donc la bienvenue par la méme occasion*


merci 


Pour info, il fait 48°, entre 1,5% (!) et 23% du proc utilisé, avec Safari (4 fenêtres différentes), iPhoto, Scrivener, Journler, itunes, terminal, cyberduck, textedit + wifi activé : estimation de 4:34 d'autonomie (batterie à 97%). l'estimation est pas super fiable (elle change en permanence), mais ça donne quand meme un point de repère etglobalement elle est pas loin de la vérité.

Un truc tout con pour mieux refroidir : n'inclinez pas l'écran à fond, l'air sort plus facilement...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2007)

David_b a dit:


> merci
> 
> 
> Pour info, il fait 48°, entre 1,5% (!) et 23% du proc utilisé, avec Safari (4 fenêtres différentes), iPhoto, Scrivener, Journler, itunes, terminal, cyberduck, textedit + wifi activé : estimation de 4:34 d'autonomie (batterie à 97%). l'estimation est pas super fiable (elle change en permanence), mais ça donne quand meme un point de repère etglobalement elle est pas loin de la vérité.
> ...



quels réglages pour ton coolbox pour la fréquence et le voltage ?


----------



## David_b (13 Janvier 2007)

djayhh a dit:


> quels réglages pour ton coolbox pour la fréquence et le voltage ?



Tout au mini, je suis pas compliqué moi


----------



## kaos (21 Janvier 2007)

je viens de decouvrir ICYCLONE   qui à l air de faire comme coobook // 

je teste ça se soir


----------



## kaos (30 Janvier 2007)

Ben voià c'est fait je viens de faire mon achat de coolbook ... j'me suis ouvert un paypal par la méme occasion ... le bip de Mail vient de retentir, mon code arrive ;D

Je ferais un billet ici-méme pour faire part de mes impréssions.


----------



## kaos (30 Janvier 2007)

*Baisser la puissance de son proc&#233;sseur  Mactel*

   	Par kaos, 	mardi 30 janvier 2007 &#224; 04:19	:: Mac 	:: #70 	:: rss 
 	 	Economiser votre batterie, soyez tendre avec votre processeur .... choisissez sa puissance
	J'ai vite compris que les processeur mactel &#233;taient plus puissants .. donc plus chaud et plus gourmands que mon  PPC de ibook. 

Afin de la m&#233;nager vous ne pouviez utiliser que des logiciels controlants vos ventillateurs  / nombres de tours et &#224; quelle vitesses en prenant en compte la variable de temp&#233;rature . 

CoolBook permet de choisir la cadence de votre processeur en un clic et sans danger pour votre Mac. Si vous le souhaitez vous pouvez remettre votre machine &#224; pleine puissance pour un travail sp&#233;cifique, mais lorsque vous serez dans le train pour regarder un film ou ecrire un courrier il est tr&#233;s probable que  votre proc&#233;sseur de 2ghtz ne serve pas &#224; grand chose sinon t&#233;ter votre batterie ;D 

Le logiciel vous permet de configurer deux modes "favoris" dont l'un sera celui par d&#233;faut au d&#233;marage. Le mode "adapt&#233;" et "batterie" choisissez pour chacun votre puissance en appyant sur save entre chque r&#233;glage dans la fenetre logiciel .. ( moi j' ai choisi 1336Mhz et 1002 Mhz et on peut constater que par d&#233;faut mon mac d&#233;marre &#224; 1336.. mais si je prend le train en deux clic et un red&#233;marage j ai mon autre configuration ) 
Ce logiciel n'a pas besoin d'etre toujours lanc&#233; pour etre actif. 

_( astuce; pour gagner un peu de batterie en plus vous pouvez aussi mettre votre &#233;cran en milliers de couleurs au  lieu de millions ... m&#233;me pour regarder un film ... si c'est du Divx .. vous ne verrez pas la diff&#233;rence .)_ 

Voici  *coolbook* il ne coute que 10 dollars (9,90 euros TTC ) 









 je l'ai achet&#233; ce soir et j'ai par la m&#233;me occasion ouvert un compte Paypal que je n'avais jamais test&#233;. 
Lors du lancement du logiciel vous trouverez aussi un fichier .rtf contenant un lien pour telecharger gratuitement "coolbook tester" un outil pour tester tres pr&#233;cisement vos diff&#233;rents r&#233;glages ... 






 En ce qui me concerne pas besoin de tester pour voir la diff&#233;rence ... avec firefox et mail d'ouvert et peut etre une radio sur le web mon proc&#233;sseur avoisinait les 70&#176;C ... maintenant j'atteint difficilement les 55&#176;C avec les m&#233;mes logiciels et la m&#233;me utilisation. 
Plus de bruits de ventillos .. plus de clavier chaud ;D je retrouve le confort du ibbok mais en noir et en 13p 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je reprendrais donc mot pour mot la phrase d'une personne qui m'a conseill&#233; sur Macg&#233;n&#233;ration  
_"Ce sont les meilleurs dix euros que j'ai jamais d&#233;pens&#233; pour mon Macbook" _


----------



## kaos (1 Février 2007)

ben je remet un post ! trop enorme ... mais trop enorme ... j ai vraiment retrouvé le silence du ibook ...

Merci david-b


----------



## anto (1 Février 2007)

C'est super frais ce pti programme! Kaos, tu peux nous donner tes impressions quant au gain d'autonomie?


----------



## kaos (1 Février 2007)

Je prend le train samedi paris toulouse... 6h00 de train, je dirais &#231;a dimanche ...j'utilise plus coolbook pour calmer un peu la chaleur et les ventillos ... mais je suis sur de gagner une bonne demi-heure minimum  ! avant j'avais 3-4h00 suivant lutilisation ..

mais vraiment &#231;a dechire ... je sais je me r&#233;pete mais c'est trop bon .....mon clavier n'est meme pas chaud et je stagne &#224; moins de 40&#176; ..

en plus je trouve que c'est tres bien de vendre des softs &#224; des prix tres abordables ... je pense que &#231;a peut changer les mentalit&#233;s ... plutot que de cracker .... avec un soft a 9 euros .. on est tranquille !

beaucoup de marchands de softs devraient penser &#224; &#231;a ... quand on voit le prix des logiciels !!!! c'est souvent tres cher


----------



## anto (1 Février 2007)

c'est clair que quand c'est abordable c'est mieux!
J'aurais imaginé plus que 30 minutes! C'est pas grand chose....


----------



## kaos (1 Février 2007)

en fait je ne sais pas encore je te dirais des betises mais je pense que c'est beaucoup plus que ça ! ah je me rapel la putain d'autonomie du ibook .....on approchait les 6h00 sans probleme .. enfin la premiere année quand la batterie était neuve !


----------



## anto (1 Février 2007)

ouais, c'est clair que l'autonomie était ouf!
J'étais xhoqué avec le macbook car je m'attendais à voir la même chose... Mais en fait, là c'est du 3/4h d'autonomie avec batterie toute neuve...!

 Par contre la config : 
"meilleures economie d'énergie"
BT & WIFI éteinds
Icyclone
Baisse de luminosité
Baisse de fréquence du processeur
Fermer les hauts parleurs

Ca devrait le transformer en iBook! Du moins pour ce qui est de l'autonomie 

Bonne nuit!


----------



## David_b (1 Février 2007)

kaos a dit:


> ben je remet un post ! trop enorme ... mais trop enorme ... j ai vraiment retrouvé le silence du ibook ...
> 
> Merci david-b



Ah ben de rien, mais j'y suis pour pas grand chose, juste un relais 
C'est clair qu'il est... cool ce soft.



> en plus je trouve que c'est tres bien de vendre des softs à des prix tres abordables ... je pense que ça peut changer les mentalités ... plutot que de cracker .... avec un soft a 9 euros .. on est tranquille !


C'est pas drôle à lire, mais tu as probablement raison. 
Pourtant, c'est pas le prix qui est un problème dans l'histoire, c'est pas lui qu'il faut changer. 
On en connait tous au moins un qui n'utilise que des softs copiés, chers ou même à 10$.  Pourtant  même ca gars-là, s'il a une voiture et bien il l'aura payée le gros paquet de fric qu'elle est vendue.
Une voiture, c'est dur à copier... Pas un soft. 

Le problème c'est surtout une question de mentalité, c'est elle qui doit changer. C'est le regard qu'on porte sur le travail des développeurs et sur "l'objet" programme.  La valeur qu'on lui reconnaît.
Ca semble difficile d'accepter l'idée que même quelque chose d'aussi facile à copier qu'un bout de code, quelque chose d'immatériel au fond, puisse avoir de la valeur. "Pourquoi payer si je peux l'avoir gratuit?" et zou.

C'est d'autant plus idiot que, _pour la plupart des softs à un prix " tout publc"_, ça représente quoi, à peine une poignée de % du prix de vente de l'ordinateur qu'on a acheté pour les utiliser et que sans eux, l'ordi ne sert presque à rien.

Bref, désolé pour le HS


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (13 Février 2007)

CoolBook nécessite-t-il le redémarrage du MacBook à chaque changement de fréquence ?
CoolBook Tester, ça apporte quoi de plus ?

Suivant les réponses à ces questions, je pense me l'acheter aussi... parce que les ventilos qui tourne à fond en plein cours sous prétexte que j'ai une anim flash sur firefox, c'est moyen...:rateau:


----------



## kaos (13 Février 2007)

coolbook tester ne sert pas a grd chose // il ne fais qu indiquer les parametres ... mais moi j ai choisi que ça s affiche en haut ds la barre des menus avec la batterie etc ....

il faut redelarer ta machine en effet .... et coolbook permet deux choix de reglages exemple; j ai choisis 1,3 mhz en alimentation secteur et 1 ghz en batterie ....
c est tres pratique ... meme si tu passes ton proc a 1,3 ghz déjà tu vas haluciner sur le confort .... 

n'hésites pas une seconde achete le ...  9 euros !c que dalle


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (13 Février 2007)

Dans ce cas, il peut changer tout seul de fréquence en fait, entre le moment où il est branché au secteur et le moment où on le débranche (sans avoir rien redémarré), où j'ai raté quelque chose.

Sinon, j'ai lu ceci concernant CoolBook Tester :


> CoolBookTester vient de sortir et permet aux utilisateurs disposant dune licence valide de CoolBook de modifier les fréquences et tensions de leur CoreDuo ou Core2Duo de manière dynamique, offrant plus de souplesse que précédemment.



Source

D'où ma question sur CoolBook Tester, parce que je ne comprend pas cette histoire de modification de manière "dynamique":rose:


----------



## kaos (13 Février 2007)

Ben oui il change tout seul en detectant si tu es sur secteur ou sur batterie .... a toi de definir ce que tu veux comme frequence ...

coolbook tester est juste une fenetre qui indique la temperature la frequence et le pourcentage d utilisation de ton proc.

c est vraiment pas la mer a boire tu sais ... juste deux clic et c est tout !

fais un saut sur mon blog http://labeautedubit.free.fr ... ds le menu mac u trouveras un tuto et des screenshots


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (13 Février 2007)

kaos a dit:


> coolbook tester est juste une fenetre qui indique la temperature la frequence et le pourcentage d utilisation de ton proc.


Je suis en train de tester tout ça, et CoolBook Tester fait bien plus qu'afficher une fenetre avec quelques infos.
Il permet de paramétrer plusieurs fréquences d'utilisations du processeur en fonction de la charge d'utilisation du CPU si j'ai bien tout suivi.


Sinon, touchez vous à la fréquence ?

Eddy


----------



## kaos (13 Février 2007)

ben moi j ai installé coolbook et j ai ds mes applications coolbook tester qui est une fenetre dinfo et coreduotemp qui est le soft pour changer / choisir les fréquences .....


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (13 Février 2007)

kaos a dit:


> ben moi j ai installé coolbook et j ai ds mes applications coolbook tester qui est une fenetre dinfo et coreduotemp qui est le soft pour changer / choisir les fréquences .....


CoolBook Tester 0.3b m'a permis de régler 2 fréquences d'utilisations du processeur en mode batterie par exemple, très pratique je trouve.


----------



## kaos (14 Février 2007)

zut je disais des betises c est coolbook controller qui affiche la petite fenetre ! 

pardon coolbook tester permet les changements de frequence .... pffff


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (15 Février 2007)

Première journée de cours en utilisant CoolBook, et voici mes preières impressions.

*Tout d'abord mes réglages :*
Avec adaptateur secteur, et grâce à CoolBook Tester, je lui laisse monter jusqu'à 2GHz  par pallier (1GHz - 1,3 - 1,5 - 1,8 - 2)
Avec la batterie, seulement 2 palliers, 1GHz et 1,3GHz, sachant qu'en utilisation nomade je fais quasi uniquelent de la bureautique, laissant iMovie et Photoshop tranquille 

Autre réglage, je suis passé en milliers de couleurs, l'ordi semble gagner un peu d'autonomie ainsi.

*Résultat:*
7h d'autonomie quand je me sers uniquement de Word et/ou Excel, Airport et Bluetooth désactivé !
Du coup, après une journée de 5h30 de cours, et en surfant pendant une pause sur le net (j'ai activé airport uniquement le temps de ce surf), il me restait encore 1h30 d'autonomie environ (37% de batterie pour parler en pourcentage)
Et bien sûr, aucun ralentissement particulier du MacBook

Je précise en passant que chez moi, en étant branché, le processeur ne monte quasi jamais au-delà de 1,3GHz en utilsiation bureautique + internet.

*Conclusion:*
Excellent achat que ce soft ! Mon seul regret est qu'Apple ne permette pas d'origine un réglage plus fin du processeur via les préférences systèmes.


*Petit bémol:*
En rentrant chez moi, après quelques minutes d'utilisations (toujours pas branché au secteur, mais il restait de l'autonomie  ), un joli kernel panic, avec un petit message en 4 ou 5 langues me demandant de redémarrer mon MacBook.
Aucune idée de la cause, j'ai voulu lire le rapport après le redémarrage, mais il ne s'est pas affiché... si quelqu'un sait où retrouver ce rapport, ça m'aiderait à comprendre la cause de ce kernel panic. (Sachant que l'installation de CoolBook st la seule modif aporté à mon système depuis 2 semaines)
En attendant, je me demande si CoolBook est à mettre en cause...

Eddy


----------



## kaos (15 Février 2007)

pas de kernel pour moi mais c est pas tres grave .... les kernel sont des erreurs systeme / il y a peut de chance que &#231;a vienne de coolbook a mon avis / un ptit coup d onyx qui au passage a subit une bonne evolution
par contre je ne connaissais pas se systeme de palier // ?
je n ai il me semble que deux reglages !!! batterie et secteur ..


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (15 Février 2007)

C'est dans coolbook tester pour les palliers.
Onyx ok, mais pour faire quoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (18 Février 2007)

eddy1103 a dit:


> *Petit bémol:*
> En rentrant chez moi, après quelques minutes d'utilisations (toujours pas branché au secteur, mais il restait de l'autonomie  ), un joli kernel panic, avec un petit message en 4 ou 5 langues me demandant de redémarrer mon MacBook.
> Aucune idée de la cause, j'ai voulu lire le rapport après le redémarrage, mais il ne s'est pas affiché... si quelqu'un sait où retrouver ce rapport, ça m'aiderait à comprendre la cause de ce kernel panic. (Sachant que l'installation de CoolBook st la seule modif aporté à mon système depuis 2 semaines)
> En attendant, je me demande si CoolBook est à mettre en cause...



Encore un kernel panic... cette fois il n'y avait meme pas une appli qui tournait, j'allais partir et l'éteindre...

Et encore impossible d'avoir accès au rapport. Comment faire pour le lire ? Que puis-je faire pour voir d'où vient le souci ?


----------



## greggorynque (19 Février 2007)

Coolbook tester est une version Beta donc gratuite de cool book mais en nouveau qui permet le steping....

Ton probleme eddy vient peut etre du fait que c'est une Beta.... si c'erst ton premier message en 15 jours, ca va peux etre passer... Sinon verifie s'il existe une MAJ de coolbook tester...



J'aimerais pouvoir l'essayer mais l'apple store a maintenant 10 jours de retard dans la livraison de ma comande...... Heureusement pour eux il m'est impossible de les joinde depuis l'espagne (leur numero filtre et ne prend que les appelle depuis la france...)


----------



## David_b (19 Février 2007)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Encore un kernel panic... cette fois il n'y avait meme pas une appli qui tournait, j'allais partir et l'éteindre...
> 
> Et encore impossible d'avoir accès au rapport. Comment faire pour le lire ? Que puis-je faire pour voir d'où vient le souci ?



Bah, keskispassdonc ? sur mon MB blanc C2D ça marche impec.
T'es sur d'avoir la dernière version ?
SI ça plante encore, envoie un mot au développeur


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Février 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Coolbook tester est une version Beta donc gratuite de cool book mais en nouveau qui permet le steping....
> 
> Ton probleme eddy vient peut etre du fait que c'est une Beta.... si c'erst ton premier message en 15 jours, ca va peux etre passer... Sinon verifie s'il existe une MAJ de coolbook tester...


J'ai CoolBook depuis le 15 février... donc 2 KP en 4 jours d'utilisation, ça fait beaucoup...



David_b a dit:


> Bah, keskispassdonc ? sur mon MB blanc C2D ça marche impec.
> T'es sur d'avoir la dernière version ?
> SI ça plante encore, envoie un mot au développeur



CoolBook, je l'ai téléchargé depuis le site officiel (version 1.3), et CoolBook Tester depuis le lien fournit dans le fichier texte (version 0.3b), il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait plus récent.

J'ai mis tous les détails de mes KP ICI en espérant que quelqu'un puisse éclairer ma lanterne.

Eddy


----------



## kaos (20 Février 2007)

ça me parait bizarre que coolbook soit à l'origine du probleme :mouais: ... je file sur ton autre post lire tout ça de pres ....


----------



## greggorynque (21 Février 2007)

Est ce que l'un de vous deux pourrais essayer de chiffrer le gain de temps occasionné par coolbook ??


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (21 Février 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Est ce que l'un de vous deux pourrais essayer de chiffrer le gain de temps occasionné par coolbook ??





eddy1103 a dit:


> Première journée de cours en utilisant CoolBook, et voici mes preières impressions.
> 
> *Résultat:*
> 7h d'autonomie quand je me sers uniquement de Word et/ou Excel, Airport et Bluetooth désactivé !
> ...




Déjà fait...  (je tenais 5h avant cette modif en utilisant word et sans airport ou bluetooth)

J'ajoute que ma batterie m'annonce 5h d'autonomie en utilisant internet en wifi (mercury + firefox)

Eddy


----------



## kaos (21 Février 2007)

eddy1103 a dit:


> C'est dans coolbook tester pour les palliers.
> Onyx ok, mais pour faire quoi ?


Onyx pour reconstruire les bases les autorisations etc ... la derniere version est particulierement puissante


----------



## Hyris (23 Février 2007)

Bonjour j'ai bien envie de tester ce petit logiciel cependant j'ai une question.
J'ai t&#233;l&#233;charger Coolbook Controler donc le logiciel me donne juste des infos sur ma fr&#233;quence et mon cpu. Pourtant le probl&#232;me est que je suis (d'apr&#232;s le logiciel) &#224; 1002 Mhz pour 0.9500 Volt est ce normal ?

edit: j'ai un Macbook pro C2D 2,16 Ghz


----------



## anto (24 Février 2007)

moi ca me fait la même chose ! sauf que moi j'ai la licence...


----------



## jphg (14 Mars 2007)

-- 
hello
je remonte la discussion pour poser deux questions :

1. je ne suis pas sur intel, mais PWB 15" G4. Existe-t-il un &#233;quivalent de Coolbook pour cette config ? (en fait je suis pas s&#251;r d'avoir des sensors dans mon ordi&#8230; mouais&#8230; dans "informations syst&#232;me", est-ce qu'on peut savoir si son proc a des sensors ?)

2. &#224; propos de l'option "performance du processeur" de l'&#201;conomiseur d'&#233;nergie : existe-t-il un moyen de switcher automatiquement entre "maximum" et "r&#233;duite" lorsqu'on passe d'une session &#224; une autre ?

(vous me direz "ben selectionne 'Automatique'", je vous r&#233;pondrai "ben ouais mais j'ai remarqu&#233; que s&#233;lectionner 'R&#233;duite' dans ma session "loisirs" r&#233;duit vraiment le bruit du ventilo, alors que 'Automatique' pas du tout".)

Une soluce ? Un script ?
(&#224; noter que le changement du mode de performance du processeur exige le mot de passe Administrateur. okdak, mais c'est chiant de se taper le code &#224; chaque changement de session&#8230

merci !


----------



## kaos (16 Mars 2007)

je viens de faire une maj intel de 160 Mo .... depuis mes reglages coolbook ont sauté et ne se réinitialise pas .... ? je vais le désinstaller et réinstaller pour voir !


vous, vous avez eu des soucis ???


----------



## greggorynque (16 Mars 2007)

mouaiop ca marche moyen aussi....

en tout cas le programmeur est sympa et repoind tres vite aux email, il m'a meme envoy&#233; un lien direct vers coolbook controller...

bref j'attend une MAJ pour pouvoir profiter de mes 10&#8364; pleinement...


----------



## kaos (16 Mars 2007)

je suis degout&#233; ! ..... et live ableton qui marche plus sous intel sauf maj payante ... decidement tout mes investisement tombe a l eau direct ;(
et bien sur je prends le train demain ...... 5h de train ! 
on m y reprendra plus a faire des maj sans verifier si kkun a eu des soucis

c'est que &#231;a devient aussi lourd que sous window au fil du temps .....


----------



## kaos (16 Mars 2007)

ben c est reparti comme avant .... mail plus firefox ... pour peut que je regarde un film et le macboock est dejà à 75 degres avec les ventillos a fond !  ARGHHHH c est plus possible ! ça me sort par les yeux ! c est yne horreur ... je sais pas quoi faire ... j espere qu il va vite y avoir une maj pour coolbook parceque j en peut plus là ;(


----------



## kaos (17 Mars 2007)

La maj est prete .... vous avez reçu le mail du DEV je suppose    YOUPI


----------



## greggorynque (17 Mars 2007)

ouaip et c'est la derniere version avec les paliers en plus


----------



## kaos (17 Mars 2007)

RAD  le DEV assure grave  je le vois trop se taper une nuit blanche deuspi pour finir sa version parceque il a du se faire couillonné aussi je suppose .....  Putaine quelle horreur les ventillos de mon blackbook ..... rien qu'une journée sans coolbook et voilà le panique ...... "euh surtout ne pas lancer plus de deux softs sinon je vais atteindre 70°C et voum voum les ventilos vont se déclancher"  PANIK A BORD ...  En fait le systeme de palier est déjà utilisé par mac os x ..... mais euh .... tres bétement on va dire .... puisqu'avec coreduotemp ... pendant une journée je voyais les deux seul palliers utilisésés ...... 1 ghtz sans rien toucher .... vite 1,5 ghtz parcue quil y à du vent ... et 2 gtz pour l'economiseur d'ecran ..... ok super ;D


----------



## greggorynque (17 Mars 2007)

vous avez un macbook et vous lisez ce topic ?? allez l'acheter (coolbook pas le topic), 

non, sans rire 10&#8364; pour ce logiciel, vu comme le createur est gentil et met a jour son logiciel, ca les vaut :&#176

et apres ca vous oblierez vos ventilos ....


----------



## kaos (17 Mars 2007)

c'est pourquoi je repete que ce logiciel devrait etre intégré à mac os x !  C'est con mais sans ce soft mon ordi ne me correspondrait pas du tout et je ne pense pas que je l'aurais gardé, franchement ..... quitte à revenir sur mon ibook 12p


----------



## kaos (17 Mars 2007)

Je prends mon train à 22h00 pour le sud ..... je pars tranquille avec mon coolbook et mes 7h00 d'autonomie hé hé /


----------



## kaos (25 Mars 2007)

J'ai l'impréssion que coolbook ne m'affiche plus la bonne température ;( je suis à 20°C alors que l'ordi est allumé depuis hier et il est bien chaud .... vous ça donne quoi ?


----------



## anto (26 Mars 2007)

Bonjour!
Si je suis sur batterie avec un palier max &#224; 1ghz, et que je branche l'adaptateur (r&#233;gl&#233; sur 2ghz).  L'ordi passe direct en 2ghz ou alors il faut le red&#233;marrer?


----------



## kaos (26 Mars 2007)

c est automatique .... coolbook utilise la detection du systeme ( batterie / seteur ) pour s y retrouver .... inutile de redemarer 

moi j ai mis a 1ghtz en batterie sans palier et sur secteur de 1ghtz jusqu'a 1,5ght en palier.
`pendant quelques jours coolbook m affichait de mauvaises temperatures mais c est rentré dans l ordre maintenant ..


----------



## greggorynque (26 Mars 2007)

Je te donnerais des nouvelles de coolbook mercredi je vais me taper 15heures de bus, bien que je doute qu'il tienne les 15 heures :rateau:

Pour l'instnt il fqut que je le reinstalle, car j'ai tout formaté pour avir un systeme propre pour faire un backup.....


----------



## Bibabelou (26 Mars 2007)

salut à tous!
vu l'emballement général pour coolbook, j'ai décidé d'investir tout à l'heure et de l'installer...youpi!...sauf que depuis j'ai des soucis de pla,tage systématiquement avec firefox qui quitte sans prévenir...je pense que c'est lié car j'ai rien fait d'autre depuis ...

ça vous le fait aussi?
que puis-je régler pour éviter ça?
comment utiliser coolbook au mieux?

merci!!!


----------



## kaos (26 Mars 2007)

firefoc plante  .. rien a voir avec coolbook a mon avis ....quand y a un pépin avec coolbook c est lui qui deconne // genre mauvais affichage de la temperature ou il fait le difficile pour garder les parametres qu on lui impose ....

sauvagarde ton dossier firefox de librairie et réinstall le  // je doute vraiment que coolbook soit a l origine de ça ... en théorie coolbook rend ton ordi beaucoup plus stable ..


----------



## kaos (9 Avril 2007)

depuis quelques temps ... en fait depuis une MAJ d apple qui avait engendrée une maj de coolbook .... mon doux copain ne garde plus les parametres en memmoires ? 
et malgres mes nombreux reset // il continue a se mettre a 1,33GHZ en batterie alors que c est la config choisie lorsque je suis sur secteur !!!!:mouais:


je suis pas content du tout ... et je suis pas content de l autonomie de mon macbook non plus 


de votre coté ça se passe comment ??


----------



## greggorynque (9 Avril 2007)

parfait pour moi, autonomie et reglages nickels....


----------



## silos (9 Avril 2007)

kaos a dit:


> ... et je suis pas content de l autonomie de mon macbook non plus



Tu as perdu de l'autonomie ?
Expliques toi un peu plus...


----------



## kaos (11 Avril 2007)

ben en fait il arrive de temps en temps (voir assez souvent depuis une recente MAJ apple )
que coolbook perde mes "reglages batterie" en théorie à 1 ghtz et me passe le proc à 1.5 ghtz qui est mon réglage secteur // et du coup ça s en resent pas mal sur la batterie j ai l impréssion ( surtout à mon dernier voyage en train ) . j ai désinstallé coolbook et refais les réglages et tout est redevenu nikel depuis quelques jours ..... j'attend de voir comment ça évolu .... Quand je disais je ne suis pas content de l autonomie du macbook ben oui j étais habitué a l ibook 4bonnes heures // alors que maintenant il faut "t'chopiner" avec coolbook
baisser le nombre de couleur pour arriver à l'équivalent .... voilà ...

Pourtant coconut batterie indique un très bon taux pour ma batterie .... 

sinon ça va c'est pas la fin du monde et tout marche bien // mais j'étais un peu en colére contre mon coolbook en sortant du train ! heureusement qu'il y a les prises par terre pour fauteuil handicapé à coté des toilettes .... ça permet de recharger quand la sncf vous colle 55 minutes de retard et que votre coolbook vous joue des tours 

by


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Octobre 2007)

Quid du passage &#224; Leopard pour CoolBook ?...


----------



## sclicer (1 Janvier 2008)

Même question.
De pluss je rajoute une ou deux questions.
Coolbook touche à la vitesse du proc et des ventilateurs ?
C'est pas trop dangereux ça ?


----------



## greggorynque (1 Janvier 2008)

Coolbook DIMINUE le voltage du processeur donc les ventilos tournent moins car moins chaud mais coolbook ne touche PAS au ventilos


----------



## steiner (4 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Coolbook DIMINUE le voltage du processeur donc les ventilos tournent moins car moins chaud mais coolbook ne touche PAS au ventilos



Coolbook ne diminuerait pas la fréquence plutot que le voltage ?


----------



## Mogwai (4 Janvier 2008)

En fait, il peut diminuer les deux ...


----------



## greggorynque (4 Janvier 2008)

steiner a dit:


> Coolbook ne diminuerait pas la fréquence plutot que le voltage ?



Sisi aussi mais le meilleur du meilleur c'est de baisser le voltage a frequence maxi, depuis mon macbook même en rendu 3D (100% de chaque coeur) ne depasse pas les 75° (a peu pres)


----------



## desertea (4 Janvier 2008)

Je viens de passer à la caisse !! 

J'attends les codes d'activation.


----------



## steiner (5 Janvier 2008)

Mogwai a dit:


> En fait, il peut diminuer les deux ...





greggorynque a dit:


> Sisi aussi mais le meilleur du meilleur c'est de baisser le voltage a frequence maxi, depuis mon macbook même en rendu 3D (100% de chaque coeur) ne depasse pas les 75° (a peu pres)



Autant pour moi


----------



## tomkiller66 (17 Juin 2013)

Bonjour j'ai besoin de votre aide et je suis désolé d'avance de up ce très vieux topic... Je dispose actuellement d'un mbp osx 13" 10.7.5 proc. 2,9GhZ intel core i7 et j'aimerais jouer a un jeu très connu (minecraft) mais qui bouffe énormément d'énergie et fais chauffer le processeur. Je poste ça car je freeze beaucoup pratiquement toutes les 45minutes donc freeze de l'écran mais je peux encore bouger la souris. Surtout que si je joue en multijoueur je monte a 120% du processeur ( Excusez moi je m'y connais pas trop dans le vocabulaire). J'aimerais vos conseils concernant Coolbook j'ai eu pas mal de retour positifs et est-il encore fiable ? J'ai un message d'erreur lors du lancement il me dis qu'il n'a pas trouvé les fréquences/voltages

Ci joint les photo (sur le moniteur on peut voir 98 mais je tourne en moyenne a 120 )

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/8870/xdm.png

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/1974/j8d.png


Merci beaucoup de votre aide :rateau:


----------



## lastnero (17 Juin 2013)

Il me semble que coolbook ne gére pas les processeurs iX.
Je joue occasionnellement a Minecraft, et c'est vrai que la température monte vite.

La solution la plus simple : mettre tout au minimum, la distance d'affichage en mini, tous les graphismes en bas, et jouer en mode fenêtre. Ainsi, je ne dépasse pas les 50°, les ventilos ne soufflent pas trop.

Cependant, je me suis aussi penché les le % processeur qui était utilisé. Dans certains cas, l'OS utilise toute la puissance de disponible alors que s'il en attribuait la moitié, l'application tournerait tout aussi bien.
J'ai donc cherché à réduire le % d'utilisation du processeur. Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution pour baisser le % global, mais c'est par contre possible pour les processus.

Ainsi, j'ai trouvé un petit script qui permet de limiter un processus à un %.

Cette solution est utile dans certains cas, mais pour minecraft, par exemple, limiter a 50% ferait laguer le jeu. Il faut trouver le bon compromis selon les graphismes, la température que tu veux pas dépasser, et la jouabilité.


----------



## tomkiller66 (17 Juin 2013)

Merci lasterno de ta réponse qui me semble forte intéressante mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'il n'y a pas que Minecraft qui tourne mais 2 - 3 autres log. et pour ce qui est de ma config Minecraft j'ai baissé pas mal de chose mais c'est pas encore ça... Bref sur ce j'ai acheté un support ventilo spécial Mac ( l'officiel Disponible sur le site Apple ). J'espère que ceci permettra de résoudre une partie de mon problème.. 

Je vous tient au courant et encore merci pour votre future aide


----------



## tomkiller66 (17 Juin 2013)

Lasterno : Ainsi, j'ai trouvé un petit script qui permet de limiter un processus à un %.

Lequel ?

Et si quelqu'un d'autres aurait d'autres solution à me proposer svp '_' Je suis preneur merci beaucoup


----------



## tomkiller66 (18 Juin 2013)

Un petit up svp ?


----------



## lastnero (18 Juin 2013)

En fait ce n'est pas un programme, mais un script. Qui se lance via le terminal avec en paramètre le PID du processus et le % maximal auquel il aura droit.

J'ai eu énormément de mal à trouver ce genre de script sur internet. Il se nome "cpu throttled".

Je ne suis pas chez moi, donc je ne peux pas le partager.

J'ai essayé de créer une application en java basé sur ce script, qui permettrait de choisir une température à ne pas dépasser, mais il y en encore beaucoup de travail...

Pour un encodage de vidéo, ca peut étre pratique, le pc chauffera moins (mais ca mettra plus longtemps), mais pour un jeu, limiter le % réduira les fps donc lag. LA meilleur solution étant de diminuer les graphismes.


----------



## tomkiller66 (18 Juin 2013)

Super merci lasterno ! Bon pour ce qui est du script je te laisse me le "partager" plus tard. J'ai déjà baissé les graphismes a fond et dans pas longtemps je reçois un nouveau support ventilateur. 

Si par hasard vous avez un bon support ventilo a me conseille pour un Mbp 13" je suis preneur ! 


Merci encore de ton aide lasterno


----------



## lastnero (18 Juin 2013)

Voici le lien :
http://www.mediafire.com/download/3zlc5vri3cof9dy/cputhrottle

Pour le lancer :
aller dans le terminal à l'emplacement de cputhrottle (avec cd ...)
Récupérer le PID de l'application dont on veut réduire le % d'utilisation (moniteur d'activité)
lancer la commande dans le terminal : sudo ./cputhrottle 552 30

552 étant le PID, 30 le % max
Il faudra peut étre renseigner le mdp avant.

Voila, ca peut étre utile dans certains cas


----------



## tomkiller66 (18 Juin 2013)

Edit : Je suis arrivé j'ai tapé toutes les commandes comme il le fallait dans le terminal mais a la fin on me demande le mot de passe ... Hum ? lequel j'ai essayé mot de passe Admin et mot de passe trousseau de clé rien y fait...

J'ai suivi ce tuto => http://nixsos.com/limit-application-cpu-usage-in-mac/

Mon Terminal => http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/zg5.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/ybc.png/


MERCI encore de votre aide dernière ligne droite pour moi !! Merci


----------



## tomkiller66 (19 Juin 2013)

Up discret


----------



## lastnero (19 Juin 2013)

C'est le mot de passe que tu utilises pour ouvrir ta session, ou parfois qu'on te demande pour installer certains applications.

Tu le rentres puis tu tapes sur "entrée".

Normalement c'est bon.
Les caractères ne s'affichent pas, mais si le mdp est faux, il te le dit.

Si ca te met un message d'erreur, copie le ici pour voir.

j'ai vu ton message d'erreur. Je n'ai pas mon mac a portée au boulot, mais tente un " chmod 777 cputhrottle"
si ca marche pas (accés refusé ou truc du genre), "sudo chmod 777 cputhrottle"


----------



## tomkiller66 (19 Juin 2013)

Voici l'erreur que j'ai c'est toujours la même : http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/1973/m2g.png

Mais ce que je trouve super bizarre c'est le mot de passe... Pourtant je le connais je le tapes correctement 

Je fais ça dans l'ordre :
cd ~/Downloads/
chmod +x cputhrottle
sudo ./cputhrottle PID %

PS: Par quoi remplacer/ où ajouter la commande "chmod 777 cputhrottle " qui fonctionne bien au passage ?

Merci 

EDIT : Ici je sais pas ce que j'ai fait mais en tout cas le Password a fonctionné...Sa fonctionne avec le 777 mais pas avec la commande originelle... mais il doit manquer une étape je crois.... http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/8412/taez.png


----------



## lastnero (19 Juin 2013)

Tu as téléchargé le script via lien que j'ai posté ou sur le site que tu as trouvé (je l'ai d'ailleurs récupéré ici^^)?

Car il y a une histoire d'archivage je crois.

Si tu n'as pas pris le script que j'ai envoyé, récupère le et essaie avec (refais le sudo chmod 777)


----------



## tomkiller66 (19 Juin 2013)

J'ai trouver ce petit utilitaire qui pourrait en aider plus d'un  

Je vous présente SmcFanControl ! disponible en téléchargement ici https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/23049/smcfancontrol

Vous pourrez en général régler la vitesse de vos ventilateurs ! 

Pour mon cas J'ai régler a 5000rpm et la température affichée est de 55°C .

Edit : Pour le script (Lasterno) j'ai ça mais après que dois je faire http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/5811/4yu.png


----------



## tomkiller66 (19 Juin 2013)

Personne n'a d'autres idées ? 

Merci


----------



## lastnero (20 Juin 2013)

Aprés tu l'exécute :
sudo ./ cputhrottle xx xx

normalement, tu n'auras plus le "thomasdicarmines $"
Ca veut dire que le script s'exécute, et tant qu'il s'exécute, tu ne pourra plus rien écrire dans le terminal (ctrl + c ou ctrl+x pour quitter l'exécution je crois).

Tu as quoi en fait comme machine ?

J'ai aussi SmcFanControl, sauf que quand je joue, je suis déjà au max, 6200 rpm (et 94°). donc impossible de monter plus ^^ (sur un 13" 2011).

Un support ventilé est aussi un moyen utile qui permet de gagner qq degrés.


----------



## tomkiller66 (20 Juin 2013)

lastnero a dit:


> Aprés tu l'exécute :
> sudo ./ cputhrottle xx xx
> 
> normalement, tu n'auras plus le "thomasdicarmines $"
> ...




Salut Lasterno merci de ta réponse ! Alors comme je l'avais dit précédemment j'ai un MacbookPro 13" ( voir plus haut si tu veux plus de config ). 

J'ai essayé l'exécution du script ( a la troisième et quatrième ligne j'ai du me tromper je sais pas si sa changer quelque chose... ) Apres j'ai refait la bonne commande appuyer sur entrée et c'est revenu a la ligne comme tu peux le voir la =>  
http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/2994/n2h.png

Pour moi avec SmcFanControl je fais tourner les ventilos a fond ( Oui sa craint pas grand chose a vrai dire et puis si il s'avère qu'on arrive a casser les ventilos, ceux-ci ne coutent pas bien cher ) je suis a 75°C voir 80°c maximum ( a noter que j'ai un support ventilo avec 1 seul ventilateur central ).

*EDIT : * Je crois que je vais laisser tomber cette histoire de script car j'ai pleins de désavantages avec... Le son sur Skype grésille horriblement / Les FPS du jeu chute de plus en plus et par dessus tout je sens une baisse de connexion internet ( mais ça je crois que sa a rien a voir >_< ) Du coup comment je peux faire pour réinitialiser les % du processeur svp ? Merci


----------



## lastnero (20 Juin 2013)

Pour réinitialiser, il suffit de quitter l'application. Le script ne modifie pas en dur le %. Donc aucun risque !

Je l'utilise rarement, mais dans des cas précis : navigation internet (quand je regarde aps de vidéos, car des fois, le % grimpe a plus de 100% et il n'y a pas trop de raisons, donc je le bloque et pas de soucis), certains jeux (pour des mises à jour par exemple, pas besoin que le jeu bouffe 150% alors qu'il se contente juste de télécharger des fichiers ...)

Le scripte ne bloque QUE ton processus, donc baisse internet ou quoi, ce n'est pas lié sauf si tu as aussi limité ce processus (en lançant un autre script).

Pour minecraft, je l'utilise pour contrer certains pic d'utilisation de %. Résultat, j'ai un coup de lag de qq secondes, mais ca revient rapidement à la normale donc c'est pas plus gênant (mais j'ai TOUT au minimum dans les options, donc ca consomme pas grand chose, et je dépasse pas les 50°).

Après oui, le son prend un coup avec le script. Si tu joues avec, vaut mieux désactiver le son (pour minecraft, ce n'est pas indispensable ^^).

Tu peux le garder pour certains cas précis, mais il faut trouver le bon % a mettre pour limiter.


----------



## tomkiller66 (20 Juin 2013)

Super merci beaucoup Lasterno !


----------

